# So I heard....



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

A nasty rumor that the state is going to eliminate the wasatch LE elk unit. Anybody want to confirm, deny, share what you know?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been thinking for a few weeks now that Wasatch elk is
SOOOO screwed up it would'nt surpise me to see it turned to a general season hunt.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

what exactly is wrong with this unit? seemed great to me on thursday and fridays scouting trip


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I certainly hope that this isn't true. While the Wasatch is not up to Goofy's high standards, it is still a PREMIUM elk hunt when compared to the rest of the west. Anyone who puts forth the effort should have multiple opportunities at mature 6 point plus bulls on any of the Wasatch hunts. I do think that they could afford to kill a few more bulls and a few less cows on the unit if they spread out the pressure a bit.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

delement87 said:


> what exactly is wrong with this unit? seemed great to me on thursday and fridays scouting trip


 There are not 370" bulls around every corner.....silly.---SS


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

With the direction the wildlife board has been going recently it would be a change of course if it did happen.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> There are not 370" bulls around every corner".....silly.---SS


There NEVER was 370" bulls "around every corner"...:!:...

5-10-15 years ago there were 320" bulls around every corner..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> With the direction the wildlife board has been going recently it would be a change of course if it did happen.


Ummm,,NOT.

Thousand lakes deer---LE to general

Oak city elk-------LE to general

West Beaver elk-----LE to general

This year the recomendation's to the WB was to remove 90% of the cow permits on the Wasatch..
They DID THE TOTAL OPPISITE!
Cow controll permits om the entire Wasatch unit for 2014--Sold over the counter!!!!!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> There NEVER was 370" bulls "around every corner"...:!:...
> 
> 5-10-15 years ago there were 320" bulls around every corner..


My statement reflects an expectation, not a reality. I happen to think that there are still dozens of 320" bulls on the Wasatch.----SS


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

This thread makes me laugh...

Btw goof fwiw after four scouting outings this year I've looked at 73 bulls and 71 different cows...


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

sweet


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> This thread makes me laugh...
> 
> Btw goof fwiw after four scouting outings this year I've looked at 73 bulls and 71 different cows...


Berry,
Spent last night on the island ...Across from Strawberry bay.

If you saw a campfire over there---It was me..8)..


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

This makes me laugh...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

[QUO TE=mtnrunner260;853186]With the direction the wildlife board has been going recently it would be a change of course if it did happen.[/QUOTE]

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

While changes in the LE system are inevitably coming, none appear to be imminent. 

Goof hopefully it you slept well, I prefer a warm bed! 

I really get a kick out of guys who get a few pics of 5, or 15, or even 50 bulls and take that to mean the unit is happy and healthy!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^Nice tent, cots, and air mattress's...:!:.:!:.---^^^^

The BIG queaston on the Wasatch, Were''s all the cow's ???????????


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^^^Nice tent, cots, and air mattress's...:!:.:!:.---^^^^
> 
> The BIG queaston on the Wasatch, Were''s all the cow's ???????????


In people's freezers. The DWR is hell bent on putting the rest of them there too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> A nasty rumor that the state is going to eliminate the wasatch LE elk unit. Anybody want to confirm, deny, share what you know?


Where did you hear this?

You would think people on this forum would have heard of it first.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree with the cow situation. I still don't fully understand the DWR's objective for cleaning house on so many cows.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

SW, it's been floating around, most mouths I have heard it from don't know anything about anything so...just people making stuff up!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its too bad if its true. I have absolutely no faith in their deer or elk counts any more.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would think Nebo would go general well before Wasatch. But I wouldn't be surprised with anything the WB does now. Like goof said they were supposedly reducing the number of cow tags this year. Now they have them OTC with no limit! :shock:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

What I think would be worthwhile for them to consider is splitting the Wasatch into perhaps two units - a north and a south with highway 40 being the division line. Might give them the chance to better manage a HUGE LE unit for both cow and bull. Just my $.02


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Now you guys are getting into a whole nother subject! While on it though, and this may come as a shock, I'd personally like to see the manti, Wasatch, and cache units all be absorbed into a semi general season hunt....

It would be OTC with a couple of stipulations...

#1 you may either hunt the OTC or the premium remaining LE units (san Juan, Monroe, beaver, swd, books, pahvant) not both, force guys to choose.

#2 archery guys can hunt every year, muzz every 2, and rifle 3. 

#3 mandatory harvest report with an additional 1 year ineligible period if you harvest. 

#4 4 point bull or better

They could issue permits based on pop. Estimates, and sell them the same as the current spike tags once they are gone they are gone....

This would open up the spine of utah to a large number of guys who want to hunt, while still appeasing the quality guys....personally I think you'd see point creep level out...

But really that's all a pipe dream in a state that doesn't give a rats rear about it's sportsmen...,


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Interesting idea there, berry. So under your plan I could hunt big bulls at a minimum every 4 years on the Satch, Manti, Nebo, and/or Cache with a rifle. Every 3 years with a ML? 

Just first come first serve on the OTC tags? I've got 17 elk points going into next year. If I knew they were going to do this I would burn those points on a hunt I probably wouldn't otherwise to get back into the OTC hunt if your plan was in place.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Ya TS, simply put you'd be hunting 250-320" 4-6 year old bulls in the majority of utah...guys who were die hard trophy fellas would still have those premium units which would probably shift from a 20+yr draw to a 10-12 year draw...

The state would be able to issue roughly 25,000 OTC elk tags that you could hunt from Logan to I-70 and from flaming gorge to the Wasatch front...


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

It would be a good idea but the trophy guys wouldn't go for it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

koltraynor said:


> It would be a good idea but the trophy guys wouldn't go for it.


How do you tell a "trophy guy" from a regular guy? Maybe I shouldn't ask.:shock:------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that is would do a thing to the draw in the premium elk units in the state. Hunters would still put in for the premium unit and then purchase a tag OTC for the other hunt if they didn't draw.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Wrong critter this not an 'and' option, you may hunt one or the other not both... If you put in for the premium units you may not by OTC, and if you buy OTC No premium hunt....that is the only way this thought process has any chance of working, otherwise same crap we thoroughly enjoy today....

But again it's just a pipe dream in a runaway imagination...


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

i simply asked a question what is wrong? i can piece together whats wrong from peoples stupid comments but thanks guys for letting me know.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I like your idea blaster ....

Of corse, that would mean spike hunting would end ...

Archery thru the end of Sept....

And muzzy guys before rifle in October...

Put this together and I'm all over it!!!!!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

delement87 said:


> i simply asked a question what is wrong? i can piece together whats wrong from peoples stupid comments but thanks guys for letting me know.


What crawled up your butt?? Just wondering??


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Berry, I like your idea, and I would love to see it pass. I also like goofy ' s tweaks of the archery through September, and muzzy before center fire. Maybe this could be a stepping stone to an elk dedicated hunter plan????


In response to SS' S question; in my observations, the "trophy" guys are the ones riding around in a brand new power stoke, wearing Sitka gear, carrying Swarovski optics, and complaining there isn't anything out here worth getting out of the truck for. 
The opportunity guys are the ones packing out a 2 point from 2 miles away, and are happy they got a chance to be out. Those are the guys who understand that it's a privilege to hunt and enjoy every part of it. 
Again, that's just my observation.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Personally elk, I've thought on the season dates archery should be pushed back a week, so it ends mid sept, then muzz then rifle... So basically same dates but flip flop muzz and rifle and give the archers a week in the rut...I like hunting big bulls in August, you can pattern them! Once the rut kicks in it's a free for all!


----------



## koltraynor (Jun 16, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> How do you tell a "trophy guy" from a regular guy? Maybe I shouldn't ask.:shock:------SS


They drive big, lifted trucks and belong to "teams". They have matching shirts and hats and have instagram accounts.


----------

